# Listed some of my extra amps on ebay, JBL JL, ARC etc



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

https://www.ebay.com/sch/greendayfr...e=STRK:MESELX:IT&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562

Let me know if interested in anything, might be able to knock the prices down a bit.


Still holding onto most of my Arc Audio hoard though .


----------



## Turb0Yoda (Jan 4, 2019)

I may be interested in that Xdi804... Need to confirm if my PPi 4 channel is truly toast tomorrow.


----------



## pickup1 (May 6, 2008)

What about the jbl marine amp?


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

pickup1 said:


> What about the jbl marine amp?


Can throw in shipping, $100 shipped. Lmk


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

Bumpp


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

bump


----------



## javcolin (Nov 12, 2018)

Link not working for me. Show no items


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

javcolin said:


> Link not working for me. Show no items


Really? Seems to work for me.


https://www.ebay.com/sch/greendayfr...e=STRK:MESELX:IT&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## javcolin (Nov 12, 2018)

I'm using my phone so ebay app launched and couldn't open it, I had to copy the link and open it in a new tab. That is how it worked for me.
Will see what you have. 

Thanks


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

BUMP

Also added a Mmats hifi6150 that i could not fully repair. Somebody might be interested in that


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

Bump, few left


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

Not much left.

Just the arc ks500.1 and an older phoenix gold analog Eq. Both in very nice shape!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/174030146292?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Arc-Audio-...280084?hash=item28842db614:g:licAAOSwV-BdbGUj


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/174030146292

https://www.ebay.com/itm/174045943439?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


Same two still for sale. Arc relisted due to non-payment.. (grrrr)


----------

